# Hey ladies due to start clomid for first time!



## Carley (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey ladies, i am due to start clomid thursday or friday, im slightly confused as i ovulate by myself, and not too sure this ill help me but i have read a lot of success stories so im feeling quite positive!

So just looking for some advice and maybe some ladies who have been thru or are going thru a similar situation!!

Babydust to u all x


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Hey hun, just wanted to say that it was great to see you in Chat this morning. Good luck with the Clomid hun, I'm sure there will be some lovely ladies here soon to give you some advice. 

Tina xxx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Hey hun, just saw this thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=229897.msg0#new

If you click on the link hun, the lady that started this thread has asked the same question


----------



## Carley (Mar 9, 2010)

THANKU SWEET, WAS LOVELY TO TALK TO U THIS MORN!!!

xx


----------



## trixxi (Dec 4, 2008)

HI Carley and welcome to FF  

some of us ov  some months and not others, could this be a possibility??

also some girlies on here that ov take clomid to boost their chances.

The clomid chatter threads are a great place to go for support, advice or even just a chit chat.

Good luck with your clomid journey    .......

T xx


----------



## lesleyr (Jul 26, 2009)

hey and welomce hun, this is my 1st round of clomid and im now on my 3rd day. 

Unfortunatly unlike urself i dont ovulate and i dont actually get periods so had 2 get tabs 2 bring that on.

Alot of girls r givin clomid even if they ovulate, just 2 make sure u produce enough/more eggs so that dh's swimmers have more target practice and 2 c if it will work b4 other more expensive treatments x

We r on same cycles so if u need a buddy give me a shout and we can b there 4 support if u would like.

Advice i was givin was take ur clomid tabs at night so u sleep thro side effects lol xx


----------



## KellyB73 (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey there

I took Clomid after years TTC although we did have a known problem with DH although this had improved so were now considered to be unexplained.  I had a lap & dye which was all clear and bloods were all ok.  My consultant said we might as well try Clomid before attempting IUI or IVF (he said it was cheap to prescribe which is one of the reasons I guess that they offer it!)
Clomid shortened my cycle to approx 25 days and after the first month of taking it I didn't have many side affects.  In fact I was convinced it wasn't working because of the lack of side effects and for the last couple of cycles I took it every other month (suggested by one of the Consultants).  I don't know if this helped but I got my BFP after 7 months taking Clomid (and one week before I had an appointment to discuss IUI - was very happy to ring and cancel that appointment!!)

We now have a beautiful baby boy who is nearly 7 months old so it can work!

Wishing you lots of luck, Kelly xxx


----------



## Carley (Mar 9, 2010)

Wow thats so lovely to hear, congrats!
Am loving the success stories!
Thanku for sharing!
XX


----------



## Smiffles06 (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi Carley,

Just wanted to leave you a quick note and lots of baby dust, wish you all the luck in the world with your treatment and hope you get a BFP soon.

I am currently on 50mg of clomid, I cant ovulate on my own and only had about 3 periods a year.  It seems to be working ok for me although I have been suffering some side effects so tend to take my tablets at night to try and sleep some of them off.  

I am sure you will be fine and we are all here for support.

Best of luck to you hun


----------



## Carley (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanku guys u r all soooo lovely, just makes it that little bit easier to cope with knowing i have so many more friends going thru the same as me, we can all give eachother support.
Thanx again     to u all
x


----------



## Carley (Mar 9, 2010)

So i got my AF late last nite, ive been reading how a lot of ladies take clomid in the eve to hopefully sleep thru all the possible symptoms, but im so excited to take it i don't think i can wait another whole day tomo so i m going to take it first thing tomo morn and see how i go!

If i get bad side effects then i will change to taking it in the eve!
I feel more positive this month than i ever have but so worried about getting too positive cos the fall will be even harder so here's hoping this is my month or at least very soon!

x


----------



## elaine80 (Jan 25, 2010)

hi carley im in exactly same situation have been waiting for af since sunday the one and only time in my life i have been late and its the only time i want to come on!had a bit of spotting this morning so im hoping i will start taking them tomorrow morning im very excited like you so let me know how you get on we can share our first time experience together!!


----------



## Carley (Mar 9, 2010)

Yea that'd b cool to share experiences  
Ive been told that if u get AF after 3pm u should count the next day as CD1 altho i know how frustrating it is to want to start NOW!!! LOL
Just wouldn't want u to start to early!!
 to us both keep in touch
x


----------



## lesleyr (Jul 26, 2009)

nice 1 hun thats great. Woohooo ur startin ur clomid 2mrw xxx


----------



## elaine80 (Jan 25, 2010)

thats what i heard as well so im not sure now but like you said im so eager!im on 25mg  and have to cut the tablets in half so want to take them all in one go!im obviously not going to but god its tempting!doctor has scared me with loads of possible side effects but as long as i get bfp i dont care what happens well im saying that now lets see how i feel when the side effects come!


----------



## chezz (Oct 3, 2009)

Hello Ladies

I'm due to start taking clomid tomorrow or should i say this morning for the first time very nervous as really don't know what to expect. I do ov by myself and taking clomid for some help. Unfortunately my dh2b has a child from a previous relationship so we aren't eligible for ivf on the nhs and we are not in the position to go private. We waited 5 months to see consultant after a lap and dye only to see his nurse to told me they couldn't find anything wrong and basically just to go home keep trying and keep our fingers crossed. When we spoke to the consultant before he advised us to appeal for funding but we were told we would be better waiting for the results of the lap and dye first so stupidly we did when we were talking to the nurse i said we had decided to appeal to then be told not only don't we qualify because of his child but they are now lowering the age limit to 36 in April so now I'm to old at 38 was gutted. Anyway talked her into giving me clomid to try as my consultant had mentioned it before so now here i am.
Any advice would be greatfully received

good luck to you all


----------



## Carley (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey i don't have much advice at the mo as i myself have only just taken first round of clomid this morn... feeling ok at tho mo, feeling bit sick and tummy ache but then i normally get that wen i have my AF anyway!!
ear about ur struggles i myself know how frustrating it is to not b able to afford any other treatment as i have a son from a previous relationship who is now 8  
Keep in touch and let us know how the journey goes..... fingers crossed for u!
 to us all!

X


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

May I join you?

I have been given Clomid and due to start today or tomorrow and very excited like you guys.

I have a question re what day to start...I came on at 2pm on Friday, so is today day 1 or 2 of my cycle?

Good luck and baby dust to you all

Kate x


----------



## Carley (Mar 9, 2010)

Hello of course pls feel free to join in. if u got AF fri at 2pm i would say today is cd2 as long as AF comes before 3pm then u can count that day as cd1, this what ive been told and what i have read!!

Fingers crossed for u let us know how u get on, i don't have many side effects really just usual AF ones!!



x


----------



## Missy_Repper (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi Ladies

I was told i had PCOS and D/H had probs too  

I was given 50mg of clomid and also something to bring on a Period   i M/C the year before with twins and haddent had period for about 6 months.

And guess what it worked FIRST TIME  

I just wanted to say STAY POSITIVE, IT WILL HAPPEN    

Sending you all the fairy dust in the world x x


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi Carley

I asked my neighbour who is a GP and she said that you have to count day 1 as the first day you wake up and are bleeding, but she also said its not going to make too much difference, but as i was in the afternoon I'm gonna count sat as day 1 so will start today!

Fingers crossed for you too x

Missy_Repper - thanks for the positive story x


----------



## Carley (Mar 9, 2010)

Hello all, Wow missy_repper that is so fantastic thanku so much for ur positive story, i had started to feel really really down and negative and reading your story this morn has made me feel stronger and positive again!!!!

Thanku so much, u ladies always keep me sane and my spirits high!!! Congrats!!!!

 to us all!!

X


----------



## Carley (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey Smartiepants, keep me updated on how your getting on would be lovely to share our experiences together!

I have started to feel very emotional on clomid but then im quite an emotional person anyway lol, apart from that ive not really suffered any side effects, so fingers crossed for u to!

x


----------



## chezz (Oct 3, 2009)

Hello ladies

Hope your all doing well and the side effects arent to bad for you all. Im gutted ended up with a bad bout of food poisoning couldnt keep anything down so couldnt start taking the clomid. So now have to wait until next month not happy. Anyway  will be keeping my fingers crossed for you all.    Good luck to you all


----------



## pucca (Dec 12, 2008)

Here is wishing you good luck with the clomid.What dose did they give you? It was suggested that I give it a try.How does it make you feel? any side effects?


----------



## Carley (Mar 9, 2010)

Hello Pucca, i am on my first cycle of clomid and so far i haven't had many side effects, ive been feeling really emotional but not sure if that is the clomid or just my state of mind at the mo!!!! Apparently u can get bad headaches and a lot of people suggest taking them before bed if u get bad side effects but i have been taking them in the morn and so far i have been ok, but i guess it depeneds on how bad side effects get for some people!!!
I take 50mg on cd2-6!!
Keep us posted on how u r doing!!!

x


----------



## Carley (Mar 9, 2010)

Hello chezz, so sorry to hear that u couldn't start taking them this cycle hope u r feeling better and fingers crossed for u for next month!

x


----------



## elaine80 (Jan 25, 2010)

ok so i started on sat had to cut tablet in half and ended up with unequal halfs! im thinking it will work its self out hoping anyway
no side effects but like you carley im emotional at the best of time i lost a bowl of soup yesterday thought i put it in microwave found it in fridge husband told me that wasnt the clomid he has always thought i was scatty!  am hoping i will get better at cutting up the tablets!  xx


----------



## Carley (Mar 9, 2010)

Elaine80 lol thats so funny as i was just saying to hubby im getting worse with my memory and i think it's the clomid i start doing something then forget and wonder what i was doing!

Im sure u will get better with cutting tablets lol!

Fingers crossed for u chick!!


x


----------



## Smiffles06 (Feb 14, 2010)

Carley,

Glad you are feeling ok with the clomid.  Dont worry about being emotional, like you I am quite emotional anyway but with Clomid the slightest thing will set me off into a cry.  I even cried last week when dh told me he couldnt find any chicken in the freezer for dinner   I mean what is all that about.

Keeping my fingers crossed for you 

xxxxx


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

Hello Ladies

Glad we are all doing ok.  

Chezz sorry you couldn't start this month, hope it speeds by quick for you.

AFM: I think I had a little hot flush this afternoon but apart from that ive been fine 

Just taken my secound tablet so we will see what tomorrow brings.

  to us all x


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi Ladies

I need a rant!!  Just had my best friend on the phone to tell me she is 12 weeks pregnant!

Im really pleased for her, BUT this is her 3rd and wasn't planned, with all of them all she has to say is baby and she's pregnant!

IT IS SO NOT FAIR...ALL I WANT IS ONE!

...and i was feeling all positive about the clomid too 

ok rant over 

Kx


----------



## Carley (Mar 9, 2010)

Smartiepants i know exactly how u feel i have also just been told by my sis in law that she is 4 wks preg she wasn't suppose to know bout our TTC journey but somehow she does and decided it would be nice to tell me straight away even tho we don't really c eye to eye, she has only been trying a month, so i understand exactly how u feel everyone around me is preg at the mo and tbh im not sure how much longer i can go on like this..........!!!

Hopefully our BFP will come soon!
 to us all!

x


----------



## smartiepants (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi Carley

My SIL is 20 weeks preg as well with her second and her and her partner have an awful relationship, it makes me mad when i think of all us ladies who are in loving relationships and want this so bad.

I am feeling a bit more positive today...bring on the BMS time he he 

How is everyone else today?

K x


----------



## Carley (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey Smartiepants im feeling very very irritable and grumpy today just like wen im due AF and still very emotional, but still trying to stay positive  !

I also know somebody who is in a terrible relationship and preg with her second baby!!!!

Our time will come sweet, glad your feeling good today!!!!

x


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

hiya girls

can I ask you to continue your chatter in the chatter thread please, too many thread open it gets confusing and busy
Ta


http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=218687.0


----------

